# Holiday Rental in France



## karsha (2 Apr 2011)

We are planning to travel to France this July, for 2 weeks, I have researched numerous accomodation options and have narrowed our choice to either 'campsites' or 'private rentals'.  
Regarding the private rentals I am hopeing for some direction - we are looking to rent in either South Brittany or Vendee region.  At this stage I have looked at 100s of rentals and can't decide, so I would appreciate if someone has travelled to this region, and could recommend a holiday accomodation - we are ideally looking for a rental that is:
a) close to the beach
b) has a pool
c) within 15mins walk from restaurants, shops etc
d) is not ridulously priced!!
We have 3 small children (7,4 & 1) so would need somewhere suitable for kids.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ali (3 Apr 2011)

www.lafermesaintvennec.com


----------



## 01NANA (3 Apr 2011)

Hi alfie 27

I travel to this region about 9 times a year and spend my summers there.  If you from the East you can fly Dublin to Nantes or La Rochelle.  From the west Shannon to Nantes or Galway to Lorient.  Cork to La Rochelle.  Then I would recommend "La Zagrella" campsite in Longville near La Tranche sure mer.  Google to find location.  its near beach with pool and on-site restaurants.  Its 1 hour 20 mins from peu du feu and 15 mins to Indian forests and many other attractions.  Its 50 mins from La Rochelle and 1 hour 20 mins drive from Nantes.  If you google the area you will also get houses with pool to rent near La tranche etc.  contact me for any further information.


----------



## karsha (3 Apr 2011)

Hi Ali, Thanks for that, the place looks fab, unfortunately though I was hoping to pay a little less than the prices quoted (as we are travelling in July I think the prices quoted are at a minimum of €1700 per week!)

Hi 01Nana,
I took a look at your recommended campsite and unfortunately it is all booked up for the dates we are wishing to travel.
Our plan is to take the Ferry to Roscoff this year (as our 1 year old does not sit for any period of time, I think the ferry would be a better option than flying this year!!)  I believe the drive to Vendee takes 4-5 hours, so this area would probaly be the farthest we would travel south.
Regarding renting houses/gites etc in the area you are recommending would you have a idea of the average week cost for renting based on my 'wishlist' - As alot of the placing I am viewing are really crazy prices!


----------



## Odea (4 Apr 2011)

http://www.pv-holidays.com/gb-en/se...nan_BEL-E_fp?gclid=CPzS36azgqgCFQEZ4QodhhBMiQ

Benodet is a beautiful location.  Close enough from Quimper for day trips etc.


----------



## 01NANA (4 Apr 2011)

Hi alife27,

Boat is great when you have young kids as they have more freedom and you can pack what you want so good decision there.  Its exactly a 4 hour 40 minute drive to La tranche sur mer.  Its well worth the drive, roads are brillant and the weather is always better when you travel further.

I would recommend campsites with kids as the acitivies are on hand.  Try the following campsites camping-clos-cottet.com its in Angles near La Tranche. also camping les brunelles - camp-atlantique.com its in longville sur mer.  Houses in the area range from €500 per week.  Google houses for rent in patios de la mer, longville they are right on the beach - no pool but near shops/restaurants and they have safe gardens and the area is very safe which is important with small kids.  Im heading to the area for Easter and can get more info if you want.  Im from the west and if you can pm me I can post off details of the area etc. its no problem and if you decide on the area I can help with baby equipment etc.


----------



## 01NANA (4 Apr 2011)

Should have added CAMPING LE SABLE D'OR - camping-le-sable-d-or@orange.fr its near beach and nice spot but will be bit more expensive than the rest its in La Tranche sur mer.  Loads cycle lanes near La tranche and they are away from the road and safe for kids.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Apr 2011)

Hi 01Nana, we're heading that same direction over Easter. We're arriving in France (Cherbourg) at 4:30 in the afternoon and heading south to near Le Puy de Fou. Would ye have any recommendations on where is a good spot to stop along that route? Would Rennes be a decent option as it seems to be around the half way marker.


----------



## 01NANA (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Ceist Beag,

Dia dhuit. Love the name!!!  Peu du feu...excellent, am just back from disneyland florida, its spectacular,but it still doesnt beat that place.

Anyway, did you try any of the ibis hotels in Le Mans on your route down, we stayed there last year (2 adults 3 kids) for €70 for the night - 5 beds in one room, plenty of space and you can book on internet to avoid the language problem etc.  It would break the journey for ye on the way down to peu du feu .  Have the travel/roads research done beforehand to avoid getting lost or have your sat-nav.

Make sure ye make an early start in peu du feu to get the best of the day and when ye get your show times when ye arrive organise the best shows etc.  Make sure ye bring food, they dont seem to have a great selection there.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that. Yes I've the routes pre-programmed on the sat nav as with a car full of kids I don't want to get lost!  Would the Le Mans route be a better one that going via Rennes and Nantes? Sorry I should have made clear as well, we're actually staying the night near Puy du Fou (camping site beside it) to make sure we make the most of the full day there, so we'd only be stopping along the way to break up the journey (and to eat and stock up for picnic grub for the next day), not for an overnight stay.


----------



## 01NANA (4 Apr 2011)

Hi Ceist Beag,

Yes Rennes - nantes is the way to go if you not looking for accommodation.  You would need to go near the outskirts of Rennes to some of the shopping areas to stop for food, its not like Ireland with the selection of restaurants.  Futurescope is near Poiters and it worth a visit as ye wont be that far from it.  Dont forget to bring food for the day and enjoy every minute, its a great spot.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks a million for that (or I should say Go raibh mile maith agat!), appreciate it. Roll on next week!


----------



## ali (4 Apr 2011)

> Hi Ali, Thanks for that, the place looks fab, unfortunately though I was hoping to pay a little less than the prices quoted (as we are travelling in July I think the prices quoted are at a minimum of €1700 per week!)


 
I know it's not cheap. Did it twice though with family and it was gorgeous. Have also done many of the sites in the area including TyNadan and they were great also. Yours are small though so should enjoy wherever. France is fabulous for kids. Enjoy.

A.


----------



## karsha (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks to all for the great ideas - took a quick glance at some and there are a couple that look promising - just waiting for the campsites to come back to me. 
Just one thing 01NANA do you know if Camping Le Sable D'or has an English version on line as when I google it, the one on Med just comes up rather than the West coast site - and my French is quite rusty as this stage!! 
Thanks again


----------



## 01NANA (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Alfie27,

They are making some renovations to le sable d'or (just found out today) so try  "les dunes" in les conches/longville area.  Its right on the beach, restaurant onsite and beside it.  Cycle lanes all around.  If you dont get going there let me know.  Let me know what campsite you decide on and I can recommend activities around for the young kids.  Good luck.


----------



## karsha (7 Apr 2011)

Hi 01NANA,

Still looking.... just wondering would you be familar with either of the following 2 places:
Residence Les Mas de Vertmarines, St Jean de Monts, or
Les Mas de St Hilaire, St Hilaire de Riez
Thanks again


----------



## 01NANA (7 Apr 2011)

Hi alfie27,

A lot of Irish go to St. Jean de monts as its a shorter drive from the boat and further up north.  I usually go further down towards La Tranche sur mer/La sables d'olonne.  Both of your choices should be Ok as they are on/near the beach but by even driving an hour further south the weather can be better.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## karsha (12 Apr 2011)

Thanks 01NANA,
I've taken your advice and looked further south - it is now either Les Dunes in Longville sur Mer or Campsite Bel in La Tranche sur Mer - could I please just ask you are you familar with both of these sites?  Would you recommend one town over the other ( I would prefer a 'traditional' type town with nice restaurants rather than an overly commercial place ) 
Thanks again for all the advice and enjoy your Easter hols!


----------



## 01NANA (13 Apr 2011)

Hi alfie27,

Yes I am familiar with both.  Les Dunes is nice and you will see some Irish there with a lot of French which is always a good sign.  You will have restaurants near and about a 5 minute walk to a beautiful beach.  I live very near the campsite.  Cycle lanes all around.  It is located between Longville and La Tranche, both towns are lovely.  There is always great entertainment at this campsite and the take away food is good.  There is a horse riding school about 5 minute drive. You are about a 7 minute drive from La Tranche so you are near both towns. The kids will love the sand...sand castles etc.  There is good security and also a lot of beach guards which I always feed good about.

The other campsite in La Tranche is Ok but not as near the beach.  I think you are better near the beach with the kids at your ages.  La Tranche is a lovey town and bigger than Longville but you are still near La Tranche in les dunes.  You will need a car anyway to get around for both campsites so I think the best option is les dunes.  Book early as it gets booked up quickly.  

Let me know what campsite you decide on and I can send you on an details you need.


----------



## lyonsie (13 Apr 2011)

Having been up and down that area of France for many years I don't think you can do any better than Le Littoral.   It is close to La Sables d'Olonne, a beautiful town and beach.   There is an Aquarium beside it, a golf course, a beach, in fact everything you require.
There is a courtesy bus from the campsite in July and August to the nearby beach 5 times a day and to Le Sables 3 times a day.
We usually arrive there after 3pm after getting off the ferry in Roscoff and having stopped off at one of the Aire's.... We wait until we have passed Rennes.... the last let of the journey.
You can book through Yelloh, Keycamp, Canvas or Kelair (Irish company, would recommend).
PM for any other info.   Will be there all Summer....


----------



## Concert (13 Apr 2011)

Will second La Littoral, spent a few holidays there when the kids younger, they are all in their twenties now and they were the best holidays ever.  Just looking at all the photos yesterday, sad but wonderful memories.  We owned our own mobile on another great site in St Giles Croix de Vievx for a few years, it was another beautiful site in a pine forest but not as close to coast as La Littoral.  Slides and pool in La Littoral were brilliant too.  Have a look at a company called Vacansoleil,they are much cheaper than the likes of Keycamp etc.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## karsha (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks all for the information - took a look at La Littoral it really does look fab however I like the idea of being able to walk to the beach - maybe next year when the kids are a little older!!!
Soooo booked Le Dunes in le Conche/Longville sur Mer (walking to the beach was the huge plus here!)  so I would really appreciate if anyone could give me details of recommended restaurants/things to do etc within the vicinity.  Also if you could give me info on Longville sur Mer I would appreciate it ie is it within walking distance of the site and what is actually there?  
Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## 01NANA (16 Apr 2011)

Hi alfie27,

Well done with the booking.  There will be loads to do on the campsite.  There is also a good restaurant just up the road - la fragolette and a mini golf for the kids if you want to sit out and have a drink while they play.  The pool is great here for the kids.  Longville is a small village town.  You are located between La Tranche sur mer and Longeville.  La Tranche is a lovely little town, loads of nice restaurants and beside a beach.  As you will have a car its about a 5 minute drive to both towns.

You are 25 minute drive to La sable d'olonne.  The zoo here is great and the kids will have a lovely day.    There are loads of nice shopping areas. There is a beach here and lovely old buildings. 

You are about 50 minute drive to La Rochelle.  You are an hour and 20 minute drive to Puy du Fuy - an absolute must on your visit but make sure you start early.  I know it might be a long drive with kids but its a great road and motorway all the way and it will be well worth the trip.  

The Indian Forest is about a 10 minute drive this is mostly for teenagers but there is also a section for smaller kids so that might be worth a trip.  La Roche sur Yon is 20 minute drive and well worth the trip for shopping, go to the shopping centre with de cathalon, its the best onel.  

If you want to pm me its no problem as I live near there and can give you loads of information.  There is also bike hire on site if you need it. If there is anything extra you need to ask dont hesitate.  

You may have a daily local tax to pay when you get to the campsite and pay for sheets etc. so add that to your budget.  If you need to pack a lot l have loads of towels you can use if it makes it easier.  

Well done on your booking.  Its good to get away from the recession in Ireland and just have the peace of the beach, the clear blue sky and countryside and you will definately get that in Les dunes.


----------



## 01NANA (16 Apr 2011)

Hi alifie,

Should have said that there is not a lot to do in Longville but its a lovely old rustic town, nice restaurants etc.  La tranche is bigger but you are located between both towns so you can enjoy both.  There are loads of markets in all the villages on selected days and the campsite will give you  information on this.

You are about another 5 minute drive to the village called "angles", it is lovely, pay a visit to the lovely old rustic church, the markets here are on every Sunday.  They are in La Tranche on Saturdays.  Lovely restaurants here aswell.


----------



## karsha (17 Apr 2011)

Thanks a million, NANA01, for all the information and your kind offers.  We're really looking forward to the break away now - 2 weeks away from all economic news - Yippee!!  
Thanks again and enjoy your Easter hols!


----------

